
Pen-testers nabbed, jailed in Iowa courthouse break-in attempt - jaden
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/check-the-scope-pen-testers-nabbed-jailed-in-iowa-courthouse-break-in-attempt/
======
bdcravens
Worth noting the testers actually attempted to physically break-in, which is
what they were arrested for. What's unclear is whether the scope of the work
they were doing included this.

